# frontosa safe plecos?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

any plecos large enough to be kept with fronts that can also take the hard water? pref something attractive looking without a massive price tag


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a green phantom (5 inch ) in with adult malawi cichlids, and he's been good for a while, Just watch for FIN NIPS if they dont seem no nip at his fins the pleco will be fine, or atleast mine is,


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

talk to bobby, 

he has some nice plec's with his fronts


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have been keeping albino BN plecos in with all my fish and they seem to do fine. I have a pair in with my africans and they are tough. They have been transplanted many times. From african tank, to south american and back to african. They do an excellent job of keeping the glass clean. Also, I've put in a few synodontis cats to stir the sand and they do a great job. I almost never vacuum the sand anymore. Sometimes I will stick my hand in and give it a stir and let the filtration suck up the detritus, if there is any. There usually isn't much.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

who is bobby?
i have some l144 that i plan to put in there but i think when the fronts get big enough they might be food and i might have to put them in the fry tank 
what other tankmates do you guys think would be good? pref something that will grow along with the fronts and avoid being food that also has nice color/pattern, maybe some malawi haps like giraffe cichlids?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

I have BN in with my Fronts & they don't pay any attention to them at all.
Even the largest male ignores them.
Cheers!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome thx, what do you think about adding some malawi haps fry at the same time as the front fry, think they will all coexist peacefully?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right now I have Fronts (5 - 10 in), Haps, Peacocks, Synodontis Spec 1, a single Tropheous & BN with very little aggression. Been fairly successful so far.......
but tomorrow is a new day. 
Gotta love Africans!!! 
Cheers!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome just what i wanted to hear, thanks man.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I keep 1 L330 /1 L190/ and 1 L240 with my Zaire Kitumbas all is good and they look amazing, and all eat NLS , and they get the same food with some Kens spirulina Flake which the plecos love and some veggies and I also keep same plecos in my 110 with my peacock haps and pretty much all my tanks
and Im Bobby


----------



## Blair917 (May 10, 2010)

I have bn, hi fin and lep plecos in with frontosa and other africans and they all do fine, they get their fins nipped from time to time but not too badly










Thats my smallest frontosa too, they are gentle and don't pick on and of my other fish really.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thx
i just picked up some l240 from charles today  
see pics here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...ch-4-pics-new-l240-vampires-6606/index16.html


----------

